# sti bloods but never had sti



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi ladies I have no tubes and tons of adhessions and my gyno said it looks like chlamidia caused the damage now I've always been careful and tested if unsure, I've had operations and my gyno said no infection was seen but he thinks it's c that's caused it. He sent me for a antibody blood test but won't get results for few weeks so now I'm terrified he's convinced me I've had it but it's impossible. Has anyone been told this but bloods were negative I'm so confused thanks


----------



## holly27 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi tinkerbell,

I'm not sure when you say about bloods being negative but I too have been told that C must have been the cause for ectopic.

My story
I was routinely tested for this when I used to go for my depo injection (I didn't have any symptoms and only had 3 long term partners etc) it was just offered so I did it. All results were negative.

I had standard fertility blood test i.e 21 day bloods, rubella etc and the Dr called me at home to say the result was positive for chlamydial antibodies or something - my mind sort of went into a daze after he said that, I didn't really take anything in. I made an appointment to see my normal GP the following day - in tears - asking how was this possible. He said the blood test doesnt 'discriminate' between the normal chlamydia sti and chlamydia pnemoniae? So at that point he couldn't say which one had been detected. I said well if I've never tested positive and therefore been treated it would still be there which he agreed ,so I did urine test which was negative.

Fast forward to my ectopic pregnancy I now believe I MUST have had it, I don't know how considering I never ever tested positive.

I had my hubby near tears after convincing myself he must have cheated on me! I can't understand either, it's extremely upsetting to hear I know    


I hope you hear back soon 

Holly

Just to add regardless of the blood results in relation to your history and adhesions etc if may be worth you discussing with doc taking antibs before starting IVF, just to make sure that if any infection is there it's gone before cycling


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for your reply it's so confusing. I've been told I have to wait weeks for my antibody test how long did you wait? I'm so confused about it all. My doctor said he's sure the cause of my ectopic ect was due to c but after questioning him he said after my operation no infection was found so how can this be and if he couldn't find one why do the bloods. My gyno told me to wait 6 weeks but I can't wait that long it's driving me nuts I'm so scared x


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Can I just ask what the difference is between the 2 c infections are if your doctor told you x


----------



## holly27 (Sep 3, 2013)

I can't remember how long I waited tbh but I'm sure it wasn't six weeks! This was picked up on a routine fertility bloods i.e the first test the gp does if having difficulty conceiving.

As I understand the difference is one is an sti and the other chlamydia pnemoniae is airborne. (He didn't tell me - I googled it).

There's lots of information on here about chlamydia and such over on the greece board. Apparently although you can have a negative chlamyida urine sample - it can climb higher into your uterus and tubes and stay 'hidden'. They offer a test in Greece called the 'hidden c'. (I'll leave you to have a look into) without explaining...you'll understand once you've read what involves!

Although, I'm not sure even if that test can differentiate between the chlamydial strains as both enter blood.

What did you doc mean when he said no infection was found Unfortunately, with tubal adhesions, scarring etc the main culprit is chlamydia/PID although that is not always the case. I'm sure hes just ordered the bloods to rule it out if nothing else.

Holly


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

When I had my routine tests nothing like that was found and I had so many bloods done. My doctor said judging by my adhessions he thinks it's c that's caused it I have adhesdions on my liver and my ovary was stuck ect and I asked him if any infection was found and he said no infection was found during my lap or tests that's why I was so confused when he said it could be c cause he had no proof. I told him for sure I've had no sti and that's when he ordered me to have this antibody test. He gave me a form after my lap and on that it says any pre existing infection found and he wrote none found   I've been in hospital a few times over cysts and pains ect and I've had loads of bloods and this never came up. I also suffer from water infections so I've been tested there and nothing said. He's just convinced me I've had this but I'm sure I havnt. He wasn't going to do the antibody tests it's only because I was questioning so much he sent me for it I'm confused x


----------

